# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Bio als Blockpraktikum

## Kati 27

Hallo,
wollte mich mal erkundigen, ob es irgendwo eine Uni gibt, in der man das Biopraktikum in den Semesterferien machen kann. Hat da wer ne Ahnung?

----------


## morgoth

Io, in Freiburg ist das mglich; jeweils in den Semesterferien nach dem Wintersemester; Klausur fr alle Praktikumsteilnehmer dann in der ersten Woche des Sommersemesters. Ansprechpartner drfte Dr. W. Michalke sein.

----------

